

Rails Rumble – Let the Judging Begin - raphaelcosta
http://railsrumble.com

======
tbrock
Wow, Refactor Cop is a great idea.

I still think Ruby has the best ecosystem out there because of projects like
this, code climate, etc. The community can have it's ups and downs but the
strong emphasis on code quality, testing and great documentation around open
source contributions is bar none.

------
ApolloRising
Some honest feedback: Putting dark grey text as description copy against a
dark background makes trying to even start participating useless.

